# El día del juicio llegó para Lance Armstrong



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

La historia llega a su fin.
Lance Armstrong: Judgment day arrives - The Early Lead - The Washington Post

Lo ridículo es que todos sus patrocinadores se retiran (incluyendo a Trek) pero Nike seguirá apoyándolo por la sub-marca Livestrong que tiene con el. Patético.


----------



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

Yo no creo que el haya hecho algo diferente a los demas corredores ya ven contador landis schek etc.

Yo creo que el perdedor es el ciclismo


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo. El perdedor es el ciclísmo y los ganadores como siempre los grandes coorporativos que lo parasitaron por años: Nike, Johnson, Trek etc...
Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cada quien tendra su punto de vista... no creo que lo hayan "parasitado" como dices. Si lo hubieran obligado/forzado a doparse, lo hubiera dicho como lo han hecho otros. El tomo ese camino y sabia lo que enfrentaba. Es lo mismo que uno en la vida diaria, tienes la opcion de hacer una vida honrada partirte el lomo trabajando o dedicarte a cosas raras y hacer un monton de billetes faciles. 

Aparte, no es que el esta en la miseria despues de que Trek y demas lo abandonan... el tambien hizo mucho dinero en el proceso.

Estos ya saben a lo que van... es como el espionaje; si te cachan, nadie va a decir que si quiera te conocian, incluso podrian ir contra ti por lo mismo.

Tiene lo que se merece. A todos los demas nombres manchados que se han mencionado han sido castigados. Landis, Contador, Ullrich, Basso... todos se metieron cosas y pagaron por ello. Por que Lance no?

Si que es ridiculo es que lo hayan hecho no se cuantos años despues. Eso no tiene vuelta de hoja.

Supongo que pasara lo mismo que paso con Merckx... nada. Sigue siendo un señor y una leyenda a pesar de haberse metido cosas raras y haber sido sancionado por ello.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bien que nos engaño ...... ja ja ja*

Estimados ,

El tema de Lance es y seguirá siendo noticia y tendrá diferentes puntos de vista , desde los que ya odiaban a Lance y que ahora ven cumplidos sus sueños de que le quiten sus títulos y le apliquen castigos y penalizaciones , hasta los defensores a ultranza de Lance &#8230;..como yo ja ja ja , para mí Lance seguirá siendo el segundo mejor ciclista de carretera en la historia detrás de Eddie .

Si se pone uno en un plan M.V.M. , podría uno pensar lo que ya tanto se ha comentado , que ya dejen en paz a los ciclistas la GUADA y demás white collar que nunca se han subido a una bici , agarrar un bat de beis y batear o chutar un balón de fut , que dejen que los deportistas pros le entren al menú que quieran :ihih: ya que la exigencia del calendario profesional del ciclismo de carretera de primer nivel es tan fuerte que difícilmente se podría participar y competir sin la ayuda de "ciertos elementos ", la medicina deportiva avanzó mucho , la nutrición y la capacitación deportiva también pero con todo y eso los seres humanos tienen sus límites ,así que una Little help from my friends no tendría nada de malo :devil:.

Si se pone uno en plan M.P.Q.E.P. , entonces vamos a pedir cárcel y cadena perpetua para todos los que se metan sustancias que no sean frijolitos y tamalitos de chile, rajas y dulce .

Hace tiempo en algún lugar leí que si se pudiera en México meter a todos los corruptos en un estadio gigantesco &#8230;.¿quien cerraría la puerta ? en el caso de Lance me pregunto , si le van a quitar todos los títulos de los siete Tours que ganó a quien se los van a dar , SI NO HAY UNO QUE SE SALVE !!!!

saludos
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

the last biker said:


> en el caso de Lance me pregunto , si le van a quitar todos los títulos de los siete Tours que ganó a quien se los van a dar , SI NO HAY UNO QUE SE SALVE !!!! saludos the last biker


Segundos lugares del Tour de France:
1999- Alex Zulle
2000- Jan Ullrich
2001- Jan Ullrich
2002- Joseba Beloki
2003- Jan Ullrich
2004- Andreas Klöden
2005- Ivan Basso
Todos ellos, a excepción de Beloki, fueron suspendidos por DOPAJE.
Al preguntarle a Beloki que opinaba de que le pudieran dar el Título que le quiten a Armstrong, dijo "las carreras se ganan en la carretera".


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Warp said:


> Cada quien tendra su punto de vista... no creo que lo hayan "parasitado" como dices. Si lo hubieran obligado/forzado a doparse, lo hubiera dicho como lo han hecho otros. El tomo ese camino y sabia lo que enfrentaba. Es lo mismo que uno en la vida diaria, tienes la opcion de hacer una vida honrada partirte el lomo trabajando o dedicarte a cosas raras y hacer un monton de billetes faciles.
> 
> Aparte, no es que el esta en la miseria despues de que Trek y demas lo abandonan... el tambien hizo mucho dinero en el proceso.
> 
> ...


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Segundos lugares del Tour de France:
> 1999- Alex Zulle
> 2000- Jan Ullrich
> 2001- Jan Ullrich
> ...


En el caso de Anrdreas Kloden, fue acusado mas no suspendido por dopaje, hasta donde tengo entendido...

Para el caso es lo mismo. Quien sabe algo de ciclismo, lo practica, ha participado en una que otra carrera y utiliza su cerebro, sabe que rodar +3,000 Kms en 3 semanas, descansando solo 2 días, a un promedio de 40Km/Hr, con etapas donde se ascienden hasta 4,000 mts, no se logra con solo comer frutas y verduras. Eso del "antidopaje" es puro circo pretensioso.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Natural o no?

LOL

Hay os que lo hacen. Si te ganas la vida en este deporte y muchos lo hacen pues eso te pone en una sitacion dificil. Como puedes competir cuando la competencia tiene una adventaja tan grande (pun intended).

London 2012 Olympics: Cyclists Andre Greipel and Robert Forstermann compare monster thighs and picture goes viral - Telegraph


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

blatido said:


> En el caso de Anrdreas Kloden, fue acusado mas no suspendido por dopaje, hasta donde tengo entendido...
> 
> Para el caso es lo mismo. Quien sabe algo de ciclismo, lo practica, ha participado en una que otra carrera y utiliza su cerebro, sabe que rodar +3,000 Kms en 3 semanas, descansando solo 2 días, a un promedio de 40Km/Hr, con etapas donde se ascienden hasta 4,000 mts, no se logra con solo comer frutas y verduras. Eso del "antidopaje" es puro circo pretensioso.


Quien fue el que dijo que "no se sube el Tourmalet con un plato de spaghetti"? Fue Perico Delgado? :lol: :lol:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Quien fue el que dijo que "no se sube el Tourmalet con un plato de spaghetti"? Fue Perico Delgado? :lol: :lol:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warp , imagínate que les hicieran el anti doping a los grandes ídolos del rock ja ja ja , se volverían locos los de la World Anti-Doping Agency ja ja ja .

Con lo que se han metido Eric Clapton, Keith Richards, Jimmy Page , Billie Joel (por solo nombrar algunos vivos ) o los ya pirados como el Jim Morrison, John Lennon, Hendrix o la Janis subiríamos en monociclo el Everest o cualquier puerto fuera de categoría ja ja ja ¡ órale carnal , éntrale y pásala.........pedalea duro ...allá te alcanzo mi Lance ......

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Roadies...


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Warp , imagínate que les hicieran el anti doping a los grandes ídolos del rock ja ja ja , se volverían locos los de la World Anti-Doping Agency ja ja ja .
> 
> ...


Para que darle leña a los mitos? Se que lo dices de broma, pero incluso un gran segmento de la población bicicletera "educada" piensa que es verdad, cuando en realidad la drogadicción/ uso de substancias psicotropicas o alucinogenas tiene poco que ver con el dopaje, de hecho estas no tienen efecto alguno en deportes de alto rendimiento. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*ciclistas pachecos ja ja ja*



spinerguy said:


> Para que darle leña a los mitos? Se que lo dices de broma, pero incluso un gran segmento de la población bicicletera "educada" piensa que es verdad, cuando en realidad la drogadicción/ uso de substancias psicotropicas o alucinogenas tiene poco que ver con el dopaje, de hecho estas no tienen efecto alguno en deportes de alto rendimiento.
> :thumbsup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es y será , por eso yo prefiero el LSD y los hongos que la eritropoyetina o la maciza con clembuterol ja ja ja , con una quesadilla de hongos de Doña Sabina veo mi Benotto Monte Rosa como si fuera una Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon con full XTR 

Riders on the storm....... tuturu tutu
Riders on the storm........ tuturu tutu
Into this house we're born....turu turu 
Into this world we're thrown .... tuturu tutu
Like a dog without a bone 
An actor out alone 
Riders on the storm

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Roadies...


Beyotch please...

Por ejemplo, Marga Fullana esta suspendida actualmente.

Solo a los de XC los escrutinizan como a los de ruta (tienen que reportar donde andan y les hacen pruebas al azar).
4X/DH - Solo a los primeros 3 de competencias sancionadas por la UCI. Para ese entonces ya estan "limpios" como bien sabes.

Wade Boots, Missy Giove, Myles Rockwell and Rich Houseman han sido suspendidos por dopaje en el pasado.

La lista de los de DH si incluye pachecos...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Perdón, crei que esto era Mountain Bike Review, creo que me metí a Road Bike Review sin querer.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Perdón, crei que esto era Mountain Bike Review, creo que me metí a Road Bike Review sin querer.


jajajaja!
aca yo conozco raza que se mete hasta atole con tal de andar mas duro el miercoles en la nacional o en las carreras domingueras..no entrenen nada y vuelan !! si se caen: no me toquen!! mo me toquen!! toy intoxicaoooo!!!:nono::nono::nono::nono:


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

En primera, a Armstrong no se le ha demostrado nada. Simplemente decidió que ya no tiene ganas de seguirle el teatro a los de USADA. Llevan años tratando de probarle el doping sin conseguir hacerlo. En algún momento toda persona debe tener el derecho de decir basta. 
Esto no quiere decir que no crea que haya metido algo, el ciclismo es de los deportes mas cochinos en ese sentido y dudo que haya alguien realmente limpio a ese nivel.
Lo que la gente parece olvidarse es que el esfuerzo requerido para ganar un tour no es algo que cualquiera pueda hacer. El doping puede darte una ventaja marginal, pero los años de entrenamiento nadie se los quita. Pareciera que los que las agencias antidoping quieren hacernos creer es que con inyectarse un par de veces cualquiera puede ganar un tour.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

herluf said:


> En primera, a Armstrong no se le ha demostrado nada.


Tampoco se ha demostrado que el hombre haya llegado a la luna...


----------



## herluf (May 27, 2009)

Warp said:


> Tampoco se ha demostrado que el hombre haya llegado a la luna...


Estoy seguro de que se ha dopado, pero también estoy seguro de que los demás ganadores lo han hecho. 
El meollo del asunto radica en que ya no quiso seguir en el juego absurdo de USADA. A cualquier ganador que agarren de su puerquito como Armstrong, tarde o temprano lo harían caer.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*La Vuelta ...lo mejor del año en carretera.*



herluf said:


> Estoy seguro de que se ha dopado, pero también estoy seguro de que los demás ganadores lo han hecho.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> herluf said:
> 
> 
> > El " Purito " Rodríguez , Contador y Valverde han dado una verdadera exhibición de producto de gallina al competir, definitivamente para mí ésta Vuelta está resultando mucho mejor que el pasado Tour y Giro , sábado , domingo y lunes fueron días para explotar en la montaña .
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Tampoco se ha demostrado que el hombre haya llegado a la luna...


Te equivocas ahi muchachito, acuerdate que pusieron varios retroreflectores y puedes comprobar que están ahi con el famoso LLR.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Te equivocas ahi muchachito, acuerdate que pusieron varios retroreflectores y puedes comprobar que están ahi con el famoso LLR.


Tacubo... traes el detector de sarcasmo apagado.

Me referia a la situacion de que hay personas que se niegan a ver la verdad ante pruebas evidentes.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Falta la Bola del Mundo!!!
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> *Va a estar bien " gueno" el sábado !!!!!*:drumroll::band::rockon:
> 
> Contador le a echado todos los kilos y es un valiente , pero hasta ahora no a podido con Purito que también está hecho todo un jabato.
> 
> ...


No tuvimos que esperar mucho, verdad??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Que Vuelta ..pero qué Vuelta*



Warp said:


> No tuvimos que esperar mucho, verdad??


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Raro hecho el de hoy , el Purito se nos descuachalangueo rete bien gacho , pero así es este super deporte donde una pestañeada o una pájara o una paja ¿ no verdad? , pueden ser las causantes de que por unos minutos y segundos quedes separado de la gloria, el cielo, el éxito, lo máximo y pases aún siendo de los mejores al infierno .

Sea como sea que Vuelta eh !!!! que Vuelta ingaos !!!

saludos
the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Tacubo... traes el detector de sarcasmo apagado.
> 
> Me referia a la situacion de que hay personas que se niegan a ver la verdad ante pruebas evidentes.


1) Hombre perdón, creí que este era un foro de pura gente seria...

2) La llegada del hombre a la luna sigue siendo de las teorías de conspiración más grandes hasta la fecha, capaz y eras de esos ingenuos que se tragan lo de la bandera moviendose con el "viento".


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

*Stripped....*

BBC Sport - Lance Armstrong stripped of all seven Tour de France wins by UCI

Bye, bye LA...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Conspiración bicicletera que fue urdida por "El Limpio de toda Culpa " mandamás de USADA ,los teammates envidiosos , rajones ,chismosos y culeys, los dizque inocentes sponsors que "no sabían nada " también bien culeys y toda la bola de culeys que esperaban este momento para darle con todo a Lance como si todos fueran unas blancas palomitas, culeys !!!

Al rato van a decir que nunca estuvo enfermo , que tenía piojos y por eso se rapó y a todos engaño ....ja ja ja 

Dentro de unos años ya saldrá la película con toda la VERDÁ de esta conspiración bichicletera , seguro la va a dirigir Oliver Stone o Quentin Tarantino 

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Dentro de unos años ya saldrá la película con toda la VERDÁ de esta conspiración bichicletera , seguro la va a dirigir Oliver Stone o Quentin Tarantino

saludos.
the last biker[/QUOTE]

Jaja, si, seguro la peli se va a llamar: Kill Lance or Inglorious UCI-Bastards!!

(ando hasta las cejas de trabajo, por eso no me asomo por acá)

Saludos a todos,


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

le pueden quitar todos los trofeos -- pero la verdad nunca lo pueden cambiar.

El hecho que muchos de ellos (otros equipos) estuvieron en el mismo rollo es verdad. Que 80% at 100%?? Menos de *80% no creo

el hecho que quisieron tumbar a Lance porque es el mas visible y reconocido es verdad.

el hecho que no quisieron perder tiempo con los otros que estuvieron en el mismo plan porque con lance mandaban un mesaje a todos los demas es un hecho.

Parte de la estrategia es que lance sea un criminal enfrente a todo el mundo

El hecho que lo hizieron por justificar la existencia a una organisacion como la USADA es un hecho.

de que son parasitos sin proposito positivo es un hecho.

No quiero saber cual es el presupuesto de la USADA para el 2012. Me daria rabia porque seguramente yo lo esto y pagando. reciben dinero de ONDCP que forma parte del gobierno americano = yo lo pago con impuestos



> In June 2012, USADA charged cyclist Lance Armstrong with an anti-doping rule violation, claiming that it had more than 10 witnesses that were willing to testify that they had witnessed first hand his performance enhancing drug-use and that it also had blood sample data that showed his actions were "fully consistent with blood manipulation including EPO use and/or blood transfusions."[19] The charges followed a dropped federal investigation involving charges relating to Armstrong's time on the US Postal Service professional cycling team (1998-2004).[20] Armstrong sued USADA and their CEO Travis Tygart, claiming that USADA did not have jurisdiction to bring a case forward, and that if forced to arbitrate his case, he would not receive due process. An initial suit was dismissed by Federal Judge Sam Sparks, who said, "This court is not inclined to indulge Armstrong's desire for publicity, self-aggrandizement, or vilification of defendants."[21] The suit was refiled, and in a written decision, Sparks dismissed Armstrong's suit.[22] *However, in dismissing the lawsuit, Sparks wrote, "USADA's conduct raises serious questions about whether its real interest in charging Armstrong is to combat doping, or if it is acting according to less noble motives."[23] Armstrong, while still claiming innocence, declined to further fight the charges, and was handed a lifetime ban by USADA.*[24][25]


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

slowmotion said:


> le pueden quitar todos los trofeos -- pero la verdad nunca lo pueden cambiar.


Pues de alguna manera sí pueden cambiar la "verdad": en internet ya prácticamente no encuentras lugar alguno donde diga que Lance ganó 7 veces el Tour. Incluso su perfil de Twitter ya no menciona esos triunfos.

Me recuerda a "1984" de George Orwell...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

blatido said:


> Pues de alguna manera sí pueden cambiar la "verdad": en internet ya prácticamente no encuentras lugar alguno donde diga que Lance ganó 7 veces el Tour. Incluso su perfil de Twitter ya no menciona esos triunfos.
> 
> Me recuerda a "1984" de George Orwell...


En este caso "The truth is a state of mind." o "la verdad es un estado de mente?? -- traducción por favor" -- lo que dice en internet es puro "heresay and conjecture" o simplemente no siempre esta basado en la verdad.

Nos es como los que dice que el hombre nunca piso la luna. Si ellos hubieran anularon los 7 tour de france porque un cierto porcentaje de equipos estaban metidos en ese rollo y si al mismo tiempo que tumbaron a lance hubieran tumbado a otros entonces estaría de acuerdo.

esto fue un clásico "Salem witch hunt" -- sorry la traducción de ese dicho no lo puedo hacer pero fue una perdida de tiempo y una desgracia lo que hicieron.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

slowmotion said:


> En este caso "The truth is a state of mind." o "la verdad es un estado de mente?? -- traducción por favor" -- lo que dice en internet es puro "heresay and conjecture" o simplemente no siempre esta basado en la verdad.
> esto fue un clásico "Salem witch hunt" -- sorry la traducción de ese dicho no lo puedo hacer pero fue una perdida de tiempo y una desgracia lo que hicieron.


Traducciones, "la verdad es un estado de ánimo" y "cacería de brujas"
Hay gente a la que le da gusto por lo que está pasando Armstrong, a mí no. Y como dice Slowmo, cuando todo esto sucedió, los demás no se metían nada?
Independientemente de la substancias que hubiera consumido, lo que logró no cualquiera lo hace.
Bueno, eso pienso yo.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

doccoraje said:


> Traducciones, "la verdad es un estado de ánimo" y "cacería de brujas"
> Hay gente a la que le da gusto por lo que está pasando Armstrong, a mí no. Y como dice Slowmo, cuando todo esto sucedió, los demás no se metían nada?
> Independientemente de la substancias que hubiera consumido, lo que logró no cualquiera lo hace.
> Bueno, eso pienso yo.


Lo que no entienden muchas personas es que esto no se trata sobre si Lance es un fraude, un traidor, una desgracia para el ciclismo, un mentiroso, tramposo, ambicioso, etc., etc., etc. El asunto verdaderamente relevante es la HIPOCRESÍA y la DOBLE MORAL con que los humanos hemos venido tratando el tema de las drogas, no solo en el deporte sino en todos los ámbitos. En el caso del ciclismo de ruta profesional, el dopaje es una práctica común hoy, ayer, en la época de Armstrong y desde mucho antes. Prohibirlo ha hecho muy poco para convencer a los ciclistas de no hacerlo. Por el contrario, todo el sistema pareciera estar hecho para presionar a los ciclistas a que se dopen: competencias de +3,000 Kms en 20 días a 40 kph promedio, jugosos contratos, millonarios patrocinios, fama, publicidad...

En fin, no se me distraigan: el "malo", el "demonio", el nuevo "villano" del ciclismo se llama Lance Armstrong. No es la UCI con sus reglamentos arcaicos e inútiles, no es la USADA con su cacería de brujas para justificar su labor, no es el patrocinador Nike que contrata menores de edad en Honduras y Vietnam pagándoles 20 centavos de dólar por prenda que se vende en 80 dólares, no es la ASO que gana millones de dólares con los derechos del Tour de France gracias al esfuerzo de los ciclistas... no se equivoquen. *Lance Armstrong*. Él y solo él es el culpable. Afortunadamente, los "buenos" ya se encargaron de hacer justicia...


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

No se les olvide que a Armstrong lo denunciaron varias veces en el pasado por doping y este mando a su ejercito de abogados a hacerlos pedazos y humillarlos en los juicios. Ademas de sacarles cantidades millonarias a quien lo denunciara

En este asunto hay muchísimos culpables que faltan por caer incluyendo varios a corredores de maratones y triatlones así como directivos !!!!!

Si quieren entrarse un poco mas busquen la investigación Padua

A y los patrocinadores claro que sabían que era lo que pasaba


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

yo creo que esto es solo la punta el iceberg del ciclismo de ruta, como dijieron los exigencias de las competencias de un evento como tour de france son tremendas, que es imposible competir sin usar algun tipo de droga que te mejore tu desempeño, subete a una bici y pedalea 200km a un ritmo durisimo, y al otro dia igual y asi 12 dias, por ahi hay un documental que vi que se llama life acording to lance, esta buenisimo si pueden veanlo y van a ver la corrupcion de la UCI y como se maneja el ciclismo profesional de ruta, finalmente quitarle los titulos ahora no es valido todo tiene su momento, igual todos corrian dopados, seguro hasta el ultimo lugar.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Doping at the Tour de France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of doping cases in cycling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Mi Opinion Personal*

Yo nunca he visto un Tour de Francia...

Desde mi punto de vista ajeno, neutral y sin apasionamientos.

Creo que el villano, somos nosotros los espectadores que consumimos los souvenirs, gorras, cachuchas, llaveros, videos y los que pagan las entradas al Tour. Que esto a su vez alimenta a un sistema económico, que el ser manejado por seres humanos, llega a ser corruptible.

Como en el tema del NARCOTRAFICO, querer culpar a los pobres campesinos que siembran las drogas, cuando el origen del problema esta en el que CONSUME la droga y paga por ella.

Si no hay Demanda, se acaba la producción, se llama CAPITALISMO,
y si no pregunten a Dave Turner, por que descontinuo su querida y consentida Turner Flux

Yo por eso:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> yo creo que esto es solo la punta el iceberg del ciclismo de ruta, como dijieron los exigencias de las competencias de un evento como tour de france son tremendas, que es imposible competir sin usar algun tipo de droga que te mejore tu desempeño, subete a una bici y pedalea 200km a un ritmo durisimo, y al otro dia igual y asi 12 dias, por ahi hay un documental que vi que se llama life acording to lance, esta buenisimo si pueden veanlo y van a ver la corrupcion de la UCI y como se maneja el ciclismo profesional de ruta, finalmente quitarle los titulos ahora no es valido todo tiene su momento, igual todos corrian dopados, seguro hasta el ultimo lugar.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Completamente de acuerdo :thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> .... y los que pagan las entradas al Tour.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Desde mi humilde punto de vista considero que la discusión sobre Lance Armstong es estéril. Como dice Luis Carretero, la mayoría de nuestros posicionamientos están regidos por la simpatía o antipatía que el personaje en cuestión nos despierta. 

No sé, y nadie de los que aquí escribimos, sabemos, si efectivamente Lance hizo uso de sustancias prohibidas pero no podría estar más de acuerdo con "el_novato" sobre el hecho de que no hizo nada que todos los demás no hicieran. A mi todo esto, independientemente de si es o no culpalble, me parece más una caza de brujas que una intención de limpiar el deporte. 

Hay mucha hipocresía en todo esto, hace unos días el diario español MARCA publicó el siguiente encabezado: "Siete Tours de Mentira" cuando antes no tuvo los arrestos, cuando pasó lo de Contador para publicar uno que dijera: "Un Tour y un Giro de Mentiras". Los puntos de vista de los seres humanos siempre están influidos por la preferencia, gusto o simpatia personal. Pocas mentes son capaces de mantenerse ecuánimes cuando hay que hacer juicios donde hay preferencias. Este ejemplo que pongo de Marca ilustra lo anterior, Además todos sabemos, aunque a muchos no nos guste, que si hay un lugar donde el dopaje tiene un paraiso es en la península ibérica. 

A los que hemos formado parte del ciclismo de ruta, aunque sea de forma amateur, nos es perfectamente claro, como también ya lo dijeron aquí, que es prácticamente imposible rodar la cantidad de kilómetros de una vuelta al ritmo que van (40 km/hr o más) por más de 3 semanas. Esto es humanamente imposible sin ninguna "ayuda adicional". A poco de verdad los que aquí escriben creen que Merckx, Hinault, Lemond, Contador, Indurain y muchos otros grandes del ciclismo han conseguido lo que han conseguido comiendo lo que ustedes o yo ingerimos cuando nos sentamos a la mesa ?. Muchos de estos, al igual que Armstrong, nunca dieron positivo pero estoy seguro que todos compitieron en las mismas condiciones que Lance, hayan sido éstas las que hayan sido.

Finalmente, quisiera cerrar mi "post" con un comentario sobre mi experiencia en mis años de competencia amateur en ruta y montaña. He visto a este nivel, aunque ustedes no lo crean, a un porcentaje nada despreciable de corredores usar infinidad de productos dopantes, desde diuréticos hasta EPO y otras cosas. Les aseguro que si hicieran pruebas anti-doping en las competencias amateur nos llevaríamos muchísimas sorpresas. Esta cuestión del dopaje tiene mucho que ver, en el apartado profesional, con lo económico y con el "espectáculo" que de los ciclistas se espera y se requiere para comercializar los eventos, y por lo que respecta al lado amateur, tiene que ver, creo yo, con una necesidad de validación personal de los participantes.

En lo personal, siempre, independientemente de todo, voy a admirar a Lance Armstrong por todo lo que logró, estoy seguro que, sean éstas las que hayan sido, siempre compitió en igualdad de circunstancias con sus oponentes. Su tenacidad, disciplina y fuerza de voluntad para vencer al cáncer y lograr 7 tours ahí quedarán para la posteridad.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Les doy mis 2 centavos como dicen los gringos:

1) que todos se dopen no lo hace "correcto", el doping ayuda más a unos atletas que otros y no el 100% del pelotón usa

2) Armstrong está siendo señalado no sólo por usar, si no por inducir y presionar a otros a hacerlo

3) hasta los más fieles co equiperos de LA han señalado lo anterior ante una corte (en los EEUU, mentir bajo juramento es MUY serio)

4) Armstrong le hizo la vida imposible a mucha gente en el camino, sobre todo a los que dijeron la verdad sobre el dopaje, con tal de mantener su imagen.

En resumen, creo que está cosechando lo que sembró y se ganó lo que está pasando. Les recomiendo mucho el libro de Tyler Hamilton, detalla muy bien todo lo que pasó.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> ..........................................................................................................En lo personal, siempre, independientemente de todo, voy a admirar a Lance Armstrong por todo lo que logró, estoy seguro que, sean éstas las que hayan sido, siempre compitió en igualdad de circunstancias con sus oponentes. Su tenacidad, disciplina y fuerza de voluntad para vencer al cáncer y lograr 7 tours ahí quedarán para la posteridad.
> 
> Un saludo para todos.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es mi estimado Fidel muy bien dicho, hay que ver las cosas positivas de un atleta y no tomar el camino fácil de la descalificación a priori , es muy fácil hacer leña del árbol caído .

saludos.
the last biker


----------

